# G76 Duraglass Bottle



## Salmonsacriver (Dec 28, 2019)

I saw a thread here from 2011. In which the dating of duraglass bottles was discuss. In particular G76 bottles! Cleo Soda. I found a bottle I think may help the two members who were discussing the topic. Found in NorCal last week


----------



## WesternPA-collector (Dec 28, 2019)

Looks like a very early Duraglas example there. From 1941 because there's a dot next to the " 1 ".


----------

